# Ladies Knitting Patterns FREE



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I came across this Danish site.
24 free patterns in English.

http://www.hjertegarn.com/uk/free-patterns/freepatterns/woman.html‎

The link will go to page but will say 404 not found, Click on "free patterns" then "woman"

Decide which pattern you want.
Click in the Union Jack Flag that is underneath each pattern


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, there are some great patterns there.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

You're welcome. x


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice patterns thank you


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

You're welcome. x


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link. There are some very nice patterns there.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

You're both welcome kiwiannie & grandee. x


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

You're welcome miss molly. x


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for the link--very nice free patterns


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

THANKYOU


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much..I have downloaded two!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great patterns - thank you.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be anything but women patterns.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> I came across this Danish site.
> 24 free patterns in English.
> 
> http://www.hjertegarn.com/uk/free-patterns/freepatterns/woman.html‎
> ...


Went to site, did what you say, "Woman's" under Free Patterns never came up. So, I went back in and looked under "Womens", then "patterns", then tried Free Patterns, never found it.

This site is being tested, so they may be working on it still. The women's patterns are beautiful. It'll be great when they have it up and working. Note the "test" word in the left bottom corner.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi knitpicker
Click on the link.
When page comes up on screen, click or hover on 'free patterns', another box will show below it again with 'free patterns' click or hover over it and another box will appear to the right of second box with 'woman' on it. Click on that box and the free patterns will come up on another page.
Hope this helps


----------

